# Sirius tops 100,000 subs.



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

http://www.digitalhomecanada.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42034

So, is anyone switching over? Might be a good time to.

And I need someone to check this out. I tried to input my ESN on the Sirius Canada site and it didn't work. It says Validate ESN falied. Does it matter if its already activated?

-A-


----------

